
Google Assistant Runs Circles Around Siri - SQL2219
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-google-embarrassed-apple-2016-10
======
Quequau
What I would really, really love to have is application that performed many of
the functions Google Assistant and Siri offer but which did not send any info
to external parties unless it was absolutely necessary (i.e. performing as
much of the compute and analysis locally as technically possible).

